# What did you feed before PMR?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*What did you feed before Raw?*

*I fed TOTW. 

Gunner also got Wellness Core canned and TOTW canned. 

How about you?

*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we were feeding nutro, found out something that led us to believe the dog food contributed to out of sight liver enzymes 

then fed wellness

then home cooked.

then raw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. What a list. 

I fed alot of TOTW. 
Nature's Balance
Flint River, dry and freeze dried
Bil Jac
Orijen

and alot of Premium Edge. Actually, my dogs did better on that than other food. Another Diamond product.

various versions of several of those, trying different proteins.

Some senior food for Snorkels but I can't remember the name.
Some other food I can't remember that had blueberries on the package.
Science Diet for one meal.

And a few others I just can't remember. Probably not great quality.

Today, if I fed dry I would feed Victor. i haven't found anything about them I don't like, including the price.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Orijen. Nature's Variety. Nature's Domain. Taste of the Wild. Earthborn. Both dogs also got canned food (high quality) almost daily.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We fed Eukanuba, Nutro,Eagle Pack, Kirkland, Nature's Domain, Taste of The Wild, Honest Kitchen, Acana - home cooked for about two weeks and then went to raw. Couldn't afford something like Acana when feeding a bag a week!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

The five years prior to PMR, I rotated between EVO, Orijen, Dogswell canned, and homemade. Plus any samples the pet boutique had would get thrown in every once in a while. I know I had a ton of TOTW and Natures Variety samples at one point lol Before that it was Purina, IAMS, Authority, Natures Recipe and Chicken Soup.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rotated between Orijen, Evo and Horizon Legacy.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

If I go back to the beginning of time, I have fed:

*Pre DFC Forum*
1. Crappy HEB brand dry dog food
2. Eukanuba
3. HEB canned dog food
4. Various crappy brands: Kibbles and Bits, Gravy Train, etc.
5. Dominos Pizza
6. Nutro Natural Choice Senior

*Post DFC Forum*
1. Fromm Chicken ala Veg
2. EVO Chicken
3. EVO Red Meat
4. EVO Herring
5. Acana Wild Prairie

I fed PMR once per week and then increased that to twice per week, then three times per week, then 4, etc...UNTIL...I ended up having to get another dang dental done for my Doxie. I then gave away 1/2 of a 30lb bag of Fromm and am feeding the rest of the 30lb bag of Acana I have left to the stray cats.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooops, forgot to add Acana.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My cat went; (dry food) Science Diet, Nutro, Felidae, Evo, then to canned with variety of grain frees, mostly Before Grain, Evo and Artemis
Ferrets; Zupreem, Evo or 8 in 1 ultimate mixed with the Ferretstore brand
Dog; Nutro (previous owner fed, we bought a bag and then switched her), Canidae, Solid Gold, TOTW, Diamond Naturals, I'm missing one but can't remember


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

everyone who is posting...are you feeding raw now?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Natural Balance, TOTW, Nature's Variety, The Honest Kitchen with home cooked, and now Raw


----------



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

Don't laugh, but really I keep switching over on Shylo because he kept getting diaherra. 
First I fed him Act1ium from Walmart
then I fed him Canidae
then tried Horizon, Iams, Pro Plan Selects sensitive stomach and skin, and a couple of other ones. Now he's on Lifetime. I always made sure the food were corn free, and had good stuff in it, but the food isn't good enough, and I couldn't get like blue buffalo, or TOWF or anything cuz I couldn't afford it. Now I'm home with my parents, and not in college. (will go back to college next year), I figure I can afford to put a little bit more into his feeding, so I decided to feed him Raw instead of trying the more expensive dog food.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola started on Simply Nourish, then Blue Buffalo Wilderness, and last was Castor and Pollux. I was also using Wellness and Evo canned as toppers. I slowly moved her to 100% raw. Buster has been on raw since I got him. At the breeders he was eating Pedigree Little Champions.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Pro Plan large breed puppy till she was about 6 months. Wellness large breed puppy for about 2-3 months. Orijen large breed puppy for a month or two?
Mixed Orijen with ground raw from the Amish market for a couple weeks of that time. And from the time of Wellness on she got salmon oil daily. 


Then I found this site and did some math on what Orijen was costing vs approx of what switching to PMR would cost and even figuring high, it was pretty much the same as Orijen/ground raw. 

Debated for a few weeks if the household of vegetarians I'm living with would think I've completely lost my mind and kick me out by switching totally to raw, and eventually decided to take my chances because it was clear Echo enjoyed the ground raw part of her meals much more than the kibble part. (Not that my foxhound was picky! She always finished, it was just what she ate first! haha)

The household of vegetarians do think I'm crazy, but at least laugh at us (and how excited Echo gets for her food! hahaha!) and accept it. And they really can not deny that she looks absolutely AMAZING. She get comments everyplace we go (and being a chicken she comes with me almost everywhere!) on how gorgeous and pretty she is.

She never did anything less than well on any kibble, but raw just seemed to make more sense- better for her health wise and she obviously enjoys it!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Go! then Now! then Acana! kibble wise. Then I switched to ground raw, and then PMR. Now I do PMR ratios with some ground veggies added to every meal.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Nutro Natural Choice (menadione sodium bisulfite complex!), Innova, Canidae ALS then grain free, EVO, TOTW, Blue Buffalo Wilderness.

Wellness Super 5 Mix, Natural Balance - 1 bag each. Coat conditions dry with less shine.

Eukanuba - Connor was fed this before joining us. Had dandruff.

PMR now.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

FWIW - I fed Nutro before TOTW.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I was feeding Fromm. Out of all the kibble companies, they are still the only one I would really trust. Then I decided to start experimenting with pre-made raw, so I bought the Primal nuggest and started feeding meals of that a few times a week. Realized how much I loved feeding my boys raw meat, and how expensive Primal was, and thought what the heck, might as well just do PMR.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

magicre said:


> everyone who is posting...are you feeding raw now?


Yes indeed!! :-D


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My late brittany and dalmatian were fed Iams until my dal died and we got Dude. Dude's breeder fed Pedigree so we switched my brittany to it too. Dude went from Pedigree to PMR overnight. No better kibbles in between. We were researching Blue Buffalo, Taste of the Wild, and Acana but never ended up feeding kibble again.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch ate Blue Buffalo that was sent home with us from the breeder for two days.
then I got up the courage and fed him his first raw meal, and he's been on it for almost an entire year (2 weeks shy).
never plan on going back either.

...I still have the rest of the BBW bag in my pantry. ah memories


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

When I picked up Scarlett from the breeder..she came with a bag of Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy... I immediately switched her to Innova LB Puppy. She was on Innova for probably a good 4 to 5 months until she had a terribly dry coat. I then switched her to Orijen LB Puppy. She did well on it, except for the occasional bouts of having spurts of diarrhea every 3 weeks or so. Oh, and I mixed in like a tablespoon of either Wellness 95% grain free canned or Instinct canned. I started to notice her cute puppy breath was turning into nasty dragon breath! LOL. Also, I was so sad to see her starting to get the tarter build up...

So then I turned to PMR in January. Best decision I have ever made. She looks incredible. Shiniest coat I've seen on her yet, gorgeous white teeth, and no more stinky breath!...and countless other benefits


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> everyone who is posting...are you feeding raw now?


Yes. Wouldn't have it any other way. :becky:


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle ate a variety of different kibbles for a few months as a puppy while we were trying to get her to stop having diarrhea, stop itching, and grow some hair. Then we did the NV raw premade patties, then BARF, and now she's on pretty much PMR. She still gets some ground veggies that help fight tumors. Melon has been on BARF/PMR since I got him.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have no idea what Stanley ate in the 5 years before we got him.
We got a free bag of Nutrience Active when we adopted him and he had that in the mornings and K9 Naturals raw in the evenings as I had already started researching the optimum diet for my dog. Within 2 months I had pretty much gone to PMR.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Before starting prey model raw, I was feeding my shar-pei Ttaste of the Wild with different foods mixed in such as egg, yogurt, and cooked meats. And salmon oil and MSM pill for joints. And before that I was feeding Nutro natural choice. My pei was on raw before I got my 2 chihuahuas, so they started raw right when I got them. Audrey was 6 weeks (very young, she was a rescue) and Sophia is a year as I just got her in March.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmmm. Where to begin. 

Ol'roy, dads, retriever(TSC brand) purina, pedigree, Iams, Maximum (Walmart brand), Proplan, Propac- Before I knew anything.
4Health, TOTW, Canidae, Kirkland, Pelacan bay, Earthborn, Premium edge, Chicken soup, Cali Naturals, Diamond Naturals, Nutro max, Orijen, Acana and probably a few more I can't remember right off of my head. Started to "upgrade" when starting 4-H and started studying dog food. Went to PMR with Nalah because of health problems and the other dogs stayed on kibble because I couldn't get anyone to let me feed raw, except Nalah because of major vet bills. I knew from then on, I wanted to feed raw to everyone because it would be more affordable to me. I stuck mostly around the TOTW/Earthborn GF because I had to buy my own things and support myself and could not afford Orijen often. Now I can afford the best for my pups and meat their individual needs easily with PMR. No more argueing with Annie to get her to eat. No more melted PB, Bacon grease or ranch over her food to get her to try it. No more buying 5lb bags because I wasn't sure she would finish the whole bag before turning her nose up. And this dog would go as long as 13 days at on time before I gave in and bought chicken quarters, pizza, canned fish, anything just to get her to eat. Now she BEGS for her food and wants it every time she sees us in the fridge. For the first time in her life, she isnt wayyyyy underweight!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

let me see...

before I new anything
pedagree, beniful, dog chow, think that is it

after I started learning
diamond natural, TOTW, earthborn holistics, and orijen, torwards the end of Goren, my dane (or plott hound which is a good suggested guess) bully breed mix switching to raw, he was on Orijen with oatmeal, fish oil, olive oil and an egg or two a day, also yogurt, totaling to well over 2,000 calories for a dog that should have weighed only about 65 lbs but was probably 55 at his worst and losing weight not gaining any, I donno if he would even be alive if I didn't swap him to raw, he was bad...but had a nice shiny coat lol

my none-allergic dog right now is on some crap purina stuff, the no corn, or soy one, all I could find in such short notice since I didn't know if i was ganna go back to diamond natural or go to raw when the recalls were over and when it hit was right before I needed to buy a new bag of kibble...ganna end up going to raw when the bag is finished with him


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've only fed PMR.

That's kinda fun to say.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Purina Kibbles N Chunks dry kibble (first 3.5 years of his life before I got him)
Beneful dry kibble (switched for a week, it wasn't pretty, or nice-smelling)
Purina One Sensitive Systems dry kibble (about a year, no complaints)
Eukanuba adult maintenance dry kibble (also about a year, no complaints)
Taste of the Wild dry kibble (about 7-8 months before he started having problems digesting kibble)
Taste of the Wild canned (about a month, it was expensive and produced awful stool)
Nature's Variety Instinct premade raw (for about a month, he did well on it, but it was expensive)

...Then I switched to PMR on January 5th, 2012. :biggrin:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Umm.. let me see if I can remember.

Foods I've fed:

Chicken Soup
California Natural
Natural Balance
TOTW
Orijen
Nature's Variety

I think that's it!

Wilson tolerated them all just fine (except the Chicken Soup, eventually he just couldn't deal with a chicken based kibble).. but Piper and Sako, they never did well on kibble for very long.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sonya ate Natural Balance (sweet potato and venison) for 9 months after I got her. In 3 days it will be our 1-year anniversary with feeding PMR! Yay!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mostly Diamond Naturals.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Maximum Nutrition (Walmart), Eukanuba, Canidae, California Natural, Natural Balance, Innova, Pet Promise, Science Diet RX, Royal Canin RX, Wellness, Timber Wolf, Pinnacle, Nature's Variety Prairie, EVO, Nature's Variety raw, TOTW, and then PMR.

Also Nature's Variety Instinct and Acana to my foster dogs.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Ah, the good old pre-internet days. LOL

I got my previous dog at six months of age and fed Eukanuba, per my breeder. When he went on a hunger strike, I tried Iams, then Pedigree and Alpo. I was still a teen at the time, so my choices were limited by the foods at the one pet store within walking distance. When I finally got the net, there was a lot of talk about raw feeding. (B.A.R.F was most popular at the time.) I ordered the Billinghurst book and my boy was 2 when I took the plunge. I followed the BARF method for several years, eventually transitioned to PMR, and tweaked again when my dog was in his golden years and showed me he needed more fiber in his diet than the method was providing. Now I pretty much feed "the dog in front of me" and am not fanatic about any one way of feeding. I still believe raw is best and most appropriate, but there is a lot of wiggle room.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dry: Purina, Nutrish, Canidae, Diamond Naturals, Chicken Soup, Kirkland. Canned: Evanger's, Chicken Soup, Kirkland. I normally topped kibble with cooked chicken (sometimes beef)/veggies/broth or with sardines or eggs. I also gave the dogs some supplements such as fish oil, garlic, etc. I started making more and more homecooked meals, and was going to switch to all homecooked because of recalls and because it seemed much healthier. After reading all of the great comments about raw on this forum, reading Tom Lonsdale's book, and following advice of the long-time raw feeders, I decided to take the plunge. 

I wanted to improve my dogs' diets and health. The more I learned about dog food, the more I realized that some were very pricey. Then if I bought those expensive dry foods, I would still want to buy real meats/foods and supplements. So...I figured it was more affordable and more natural just to feed the real thing rather than buy foods that only simulated what the dogs would eat in the wild.

So...it's been about 1 1/2 yrs. that they've been on raw now, and all is going well.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Wellness, then orijen, Cal nat grain free, nature's variety, then fromm. Plus some canned from wellness, nature's variety, tripett and occasional honest kitchen. Went premade raw when Murphy was having a few mild issues, saw how great he did so I was determined to make it more affordable. Joined a local group, got a freezer and the rest is history


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

just before switching Cesar was eating cooked chicken and raw veggies with diamond puppy (breeders choice of food) before that it was just diamond


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't  

My two are my first dogs, and due to my diet being a raw one, i couldn't see any other diet for a dog then raw so thats all i've ever fed from day one


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

*Pre Yogi
*Alpo
Pedigree
Purina
Purina Pro Plan
Bil Jac
Diamond
Blackwood
VF
Nature's Variety
TOTW

*YOGI
*Orijen - constant diarrhea
Eukanuba
TOTW
Wellness Core
Wellness 95%
Back to Basics
EVO
California Natural - the worst food...extreme dryness, dull coat, became overall sick looking
Honest Kitchen - refused to eat...had a allergic reaction to the alfalfa
Stella & Chewy's - refused to eat
Barf/Homemade

Then, raw and have never looked back.

I'm sure there are more foods I could list but at this time...all I can recall.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

8-10 years ago, Ol Roy, then Purina One. 

6-7 years ago, Nutro Natural Choice Chicken and Oatmeal. 

4-5 years ago, Avoderm, then Blue Buffalo. 

3-4 years ago, Natures Logic, NV Instinct and Prairie, Acana, Orijen, Great Life, Fromm... and a variety of canned foods. I'm sure there are more kibbles I fed I just don't remember. We rotated quite a bit but towards the end I stuck with the different Acana formulas because my dogs did best on those.

Then I started feeding premade raw because I could get it for free (Natures Variety). That gave Finn the worst bout of colitis I have ever experienced. It was horrible. 

CJ, my sweet old girl, was diagnosed with cancer in Sept '10 and that's how I found this forum. I cut all of the carbs out of her diet and just started feeding her meat and bones and organs. I quickly started feeding all of the other dogs this way as loosing her and going through that sickness scarred me for life, I am a bit of a control freak and want my dogs to only have the best of everything in hopes they will stay around as long as possible! Never going back to processed foods. Ever.

Oh, and as far as the cats go, they went from Pedigree Kitten Chow (they wouldn't eat the adult) to Purina One, to Instinct, to canned, to premade raw, and now they eat PMR with premade raw when I'm feeling lazy. When I first got the ferrets back in Oct(?) they would only eat the Marshalls crap food, I gradually switched them to a 100% raw diet.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

When I adopted my first dog, he came with a big container of Canidae. That lasted about a month and he had the runs the whole time. Then I tried a couple more kibbles for another month and the same thing. So I started home cooking and that's what he had for the rest of his life. Tanis was home cooked too until a year and half ago when I found this forum, I never fed him kibble. Tiffa has been PMR since her first meal  The cats aren't going for raw at all, I keep trying. They get Trader Joe's Holistic formula.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Fed Taste Of The Wild for a couple years. Before that, I can't even remember something awful lol


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Acana, Blue Wilderness and Orijen


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

When I got my first generation of dogs, Chihuahuas, it was Pedigree. I learned a little bit and moved to Purina One. Fed that for years until I got Ari, switched to TOTW to try and sort out his tummy issues. That didn't help much, tried him with Honest Kitchen and almost immediately made the plunge into PMR when I found this group. :becky:


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Taste of the Wild is a popular one it seems. 

I'm on my first dog and he is three years old. I think I may have bought one small bag of whatever the breeder fed (Eukanuba, however it is spelled) then I think I researched and tried to find the best thing I could locally and somehow ended up with Avoderm (why, I don't know). Then I believe it was Wellness Core up until two weeks ago. Now PMR. He seemed fine on kibble, but finding out about raw, it made sense to me and I knew I wanted to give him the best I could.


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

Jake the Yorkie- Science Diet (yucky for his tummy, it is what he came with), Purina Puppy Chow, Purina Dog Chow, Raw
Honestly he did awful on kibble, turned his nose to his bowl and wouldn't eat all his kibble. Now he begs for more when I feed him his nice raw foods.

Cosmo the Cat- Purina products all his life, the shelter fed purina and that is what we continued feeding. He sometimes eats bits of raw food but I have yet to convince him how yummy it is. I think he only eats it to piss the dog off.

On another note, guinea piggies went on a food overhaul before the dog. They were fed grocery store crap, Kaytee crap, Zupreem, then Oxbow, now Sweet Meadow. They are also doing much better on higher quality pellets and fresh foods


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

We were doing great on Pelican Bay from Costco then they discontinued it. I tried their "grain free" Natures Domain kibble. 

Within a few months, Malika's hair was falling out.

I tried Blue Buffalo grain free, and Wellness.

Malika was soo itchy.

I then convinced my DH to try raw.

No looking back.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

The dog (Border Collie named Buddy) I grew up with ate Western Family dog food, Kibbles & Bits, and Dura-Pet. He hunted birds and rodents a lot, we always kept elk/deer scrap in the chest freezer for him, and ate the rich placentas during lambing/calving. I swear he was healthy from the raw supplementation. He lived to 14 and only died then because he got run over for the millionth time. I was so mad. Granted the first time he got run over was at 8wks... that dog was like a damn cat, just survived everything.
My parent's current BC is fed basically the same, but a few other kibbles like Purina Hi-Pro, Nutra Nuggest Lamb & Rice, and Atta Boy, etc. in there as well. I'm happy my stepdad started giving him some beef offal to supplement his horrific commercial diet. I'm the one who cleans up the poo in the yard and by his dog mansion.... lets just say his poo is so much more disgusting than the girls and if I slack on picking up the girls it disintegrates quickly, unlike Will's kibble poos.

I don't know what Lily was fed before I got her.
-Started with the partial bag of Kirkland organic chicken and rice that I had for when my ex's bully visited me (stepping away from that debacle was the main reason I got my own dog... best choice I ever made!) and the leftover western family (both Buddy and Francie had passed, but they hadn't gotten Will yet) when at my parent's.
-Next bag was Innova adult. Started packing my own food when I went to my parent's on the weekend.
-Evo Chicken & turkey
-Rotating the Evo flavors & some occasional canned Evo, NV Instinct, Merrick BG.
- Acana grain free - rotated the 3 formulas
- THK Force & Zeal to solve the constipation issues on Acana
- She has always gotten meat, organ meat, and rmbs. She also hunts.
- Went full pmr finally and will never look back. 

Scout
- First owner fed SD rx for sensative tummies and then kirkland I believe.
-Second owner fed Evo.
-I fed Evo, then went to Acana grain free.
-Did 50/50 PMR/Acana. Went fine.
-Tried 50/50 PMR/TOTW SM.... went horrifically. Not impressed with TOTW to be honest!
-Full PMR & never looking back!
-Again has always gottem rmb's, etc. so transition was a cakewalk. 

Scummy (cat, permanently lives at my parents)
-Ate SD for about the first 10yrs of her life. I knew the cheap western family kibble played a role in my previous cat Squeakers dying and SD had a good reputation.
-Also gets Friskies pate every morning. Just a wee bit spoiled.
-Has always hunted eat eaten whole prey.
- Tried to change to TOTW kibble... she won't eat it and my stepdad keeps buying nasty junk kibble. So she chooses to eat that instead. I've honestly given up, at least she is getting whole prey daily from hunting. :\

Missy
- BB Indoor
- SG Katz-n-Flocken
- Kirkland in the purple bag
- TOTW - actually my least fav of all I tried!
- Wellness Core, what we'll stick with. She does best on it and eats it the most consistently. Very very picky cat!
-She will hunt if allowed outdoors, so some whole prey.

Next cat will be raised PMR!!!


----------

